# I have a question for those who like Vore.



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2012)

What is the fascination with Vore? any type of Vore, hard vore, soft fore, anal vore pussy vore?

I'm not here to slam the interest I am genuinely curious. I have a really good friend who's into the vore seen and after five or more years I still don't understand the fascination. I mean I can understand predatory animals eating other animals, vut I don;t understand being swallowed up by someones asshole or pussy or even cock. (Yes, unfortunately I have seen furrs being swallowed by a cock x.x)

Is it a fetish or what? Help me out here, please.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 29, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Is it a fetish or what? Help me out here, please.



It's heresy that's what it is.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 29, 2012)

If you have a friend that likes vore why not ask them instead of asking it on a forum where it's most likely been asked a hundred times already?


----------



## shteev (Apr 29, 2012)

Perhaps it's a complex where the person that enjoys such things doesn't do it rationally. Perhaps it's something like a sexual orientation, where the person just _likes_ it. 

However, I'm most likely entirely wrong. I'm not into vore, so I can't speak on behalf of those who do. Just a little speculation.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> If you have a friend that likes vore why not ask them instead of asking it on a forum where it's most likely been asked a hundred times already?



My friends reasons will likely differ to someone elses, I want to build as best picture I can. If I rely on one answer it would give me a narrow minded impression of it. By asking the fandom I can build up a better picture of it.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 29, 2012)

honestly I have no idea why, I find it weirdly disturbing and creepy, but I have seen a couple of specific pictures (lets not go into the details here) which for some reason some part of me found appealing. I tried to ignore it, but I know it's still there, I like it and I don't know why.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sure that somebody who liked vore wouldn't post in this thread anyway. I had a slight fascination with it but it disappeared. A fetish is really just an un-describable thing that you prefer, like a foot fetish. nobody knows why they like it, or why they like it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Kaamos said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a friend that likes vore why not ask  them instead of asking it on a forum where it's most likely been asked a  hundred times already?
> ...


You could ask your friends, too. Everyone's reasons will differ , here and offline :|


----------



## BRN (Apr 29, 2012)

Note me, I know things that'll creep you out :V

Jokes aside, I know plenty of people and I've been curious enough in the same way to ask around.

There's two reasons, generally. First thing's the whole sexual nature of being swallowed, apparently; like how a partner will squeeze against you while you're thrusting inside them [I assume the explicit nature of this thread assumes explicit wording], there's a fascination with how the throat will squeeze against your partner while they're inside you, and the same fascination with being squeezed against.

There's also a massive dominance/submission side to the whole thing, which appeals to those who like having total control or total lack of it.

Those two things are taken to a whole new level with harder vore, which appeals to sado/masochism, and the effects of total control.


 I'm aesthetically attracted to vore as an artistic appreciator, though I don't think I'll ever be aroused by it. I myself like the emotional nature of harder vore; you can rarely find stronger or more striking art in the dismay of a character who is being essentially destroyed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I'm sure that somebody who liked vore wouldn't post in this thread anyway. I had a slight fascination with it but it disappeared. A fetish is really just an un-describable thing that you prefer, like a foot fetish. nobody knows why they like it, or why they like it.



More than likely, but they can always note me if they don't feel comfortable posting here.



Dreaming said:


> You could ask your friends, too. Everyone's reasons will differ , here and offline :|



I only have one friend into vore.



SIX said:


> Note me, I know things that'll creep you out :V
> 
> Jokes aside, I know plenty of people and I've been curious enough in the same way to ask around.
> 
> ...



I have roleplayed some very soft vore with her cause taht is about all I can handle. It's nothing that interests me but she has roleplayed my interests in the past so fair is fair. I have even appeared in a two page soft vore comic with her.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2012)

I do have an interest in cannibalism and masochism, but not necessarily the sexual aspects, and I'm no masochist/cannibal/vore fetishist/other creep myself.

But what fascinates me is that there are people out there who consent to being slaughtered and then eaten. There's at least a couple of stories about it in the bible, one of them was about some kind of agreement between two women that they'd eat their children (can't remember the details). Also during the first crusade, there was an instance where the crusaders actually ate the corpses of their enemies following a successful seige, and in WW2, the same thing happened amongst a few cut-off German soldiers after the Soviet victory. Also one thing about this dude called Armin Miewes (or something) who met a dude online who wanted to be eaten, and that dude had his penis cut off, which they cooked and ate together. Miewes then killed the man and ate the rest of him.

It makes for some very interesting reads.

I feel like an outsider now. :V


----------



## iconmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

A few collected reasons I have heard of are as follows:

- Vore, in a way, is the most visceral of relations; that of predator and prey. Some people just like visceral things.
- Being swallowed is, yes, much like sexual action in ways, I have heated being swallowed as having a "full body blowjob".
- Sometimes the idea of being in one's stomach, especially in the softer variety, is seen as being comforting. A warm, soft place, if you will.
- Yes, it is most probably linked to control. Being eaten is losing it majorly, and eating is gaining it in a similar manner. Goes double for hard vore.


----------



## Boondawks (Apr 29, 2012)

i dunno im hungy alot


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 29, 2012)

_Don't use Image Macros as your sole content. It constitutes spam.
-Corto_


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2012)

Sort of a power play fetish and as far as the cock-vore thing, I think that is making up for something if you catch my meaning.
But that's all I really thought of them as, it could be something more but I don't care enough to research it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 29, 2012)

forgot to mention soul vore too


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 30, 2012)

I dont have an exact answer to your question, as said above most likely just a preference, power play, etc.
I have found the human brain has some very dark corners.


----------



## Boondawks (May 2, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Sort of a power play fetish and as far as the cock-vore thing,


i dunno my dong is hungy alot


----------



## DaedolonX (May 2, 2012)

I enjoy sounding from time to time...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> or even cock. (Yes, unfortunately I have seen furrs being swallowed by a cock x.x)


Wait what? Wow. That is one of the most bizarre things I've heard.


----------



## Sar (May 2, 2012)

I know people who are into vore so this will be a researched, outsider view.
(I only like the kid-friendly side of this fandom, thats why.)


Randy-Darkshade said:


> What is the fascination with Vore?



Its more or less to do with the arousal of eating someone, being eaten or watching. Endosomatophilia and sub/domseem to be the two main motives. 
Allowing oneself to be devoured  represents an ultimate act of submission on one, and the  ultimate act of dominance by the other.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Is it a fetish or what? Help me out here, please.



Its both a fetish and a paraphillia. Interestingly, it has nothing to do with the idea of Cannibalism.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2012)

Dammit Den, why did I stop by you?  Why do we have multiple fetish threads on the front page.  Dammit dammit dammit.


----------



## Aldino (May 2, 2012)

"There can be only one!"


----------



## Lewi (May 2, 2012)

I don't understand it either. Surely death isn't arousing...?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 2, 2012)

Takun said:


> *Dammit* Den, why did I stop by you?  Why do we have multiple fetish threads on the front page.  *Dammit* *dammit* *dammit*.



stop shouting im right here >:C


----------



## Flippy (May 2, 2012)

I have wondered what was the deal with vore as well. The conclusion I've come up with is that for most it's definitely dominance related. Personally at first I thought the taboo of cannibalism might have just seemed strange to some people & got lost in fascination of it. I mean female spiders eat male spiders after sex apparently. Why can't a human consume their mate in sexual way as well? I think the spider fact is interesting but I don't know how this is can be sexy to someone. To each their own.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

Lol Snuff porn.
Oh furry fandom, how you cease to amaze me. :3c




Flippy said:


> I have wondered what was the deal with vore as well. The conclusion I've come up with is that for most it's definitely dominance related. Personally at first I thought the taboo of cannibalism might have just seemed strange to some people & got lost in fascination of it. I mean female spiders eat male spiders after sex apparently. Why can't a human consume their mate in sexual way as well? I think the spider fact is interesting but I don't know how this is can be sexy to someone. To each their own.



Female spiders eat their mates for both recovering energy and prodicing nutrients to produce healthier offspring, and male spiders are smaller, so they make easier prey...Spiders don't go "oh murr I want to be inside you" the same way a furry may while viewing Vore.

Vore is associated with dominance, yes....or one form of displaying it in furry artwork.


----------



## Flippy (May 2, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Lol Snuff porn.
> Oh furry fandom, how you cease to amaze me. :3c
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they do. I found out after a nice chat with Miss Cavaticca from Charlotte's Web over some crumpets & tea. Murr & nom is all the rage.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2012)

Takun said:


>


This is how I feel 99% of the time I come to FAF now. :C


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

Mentova said:


> This is how I feel 99% of the time I come to FAF now. :C



If you logged into the darkside of Moon Guard's trade-chat, that opinion would die quickly.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> If you logged into the darkside of Moon Guard's trade-chat, that opinion would die quickly.



I've done it before. It was hilarious.


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 3, 2012)

I think some people like vore because of the fact the mate is being sacrificed to be eaten after that act of "mating" kind like a praying mantis. Except it's always the male that gets eaten.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I've done it before. It was hilarious.



It was the best.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 3, 2012)

I don't see the point of it. *shrugs* I can understand maybe for the sake of humour but why seriousness? That's just...weird. 

Also how come your ribs don't get broken when you swallow a fur whole?


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I don't see the point of it. *shrugs* I can understand maybe for the sake of humour but why seriousness? That's just...weird.
> 
> Also how come your ribs don't get broken when you swallow a fur whole?



Or your throat splitting apart, or suffocating....or anything.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Or your throat splitting apart, or suffocating....or anything.




/anal vores ozriel/ 

if this happens what happens to the colon fodder? does it get shoved into the stomach and barfed up?


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> /anal vores ozriel/
> 
> if this happens what happens to the colon fodder? does it get shoved into the stomach and barfed up?



I am highly toxic also I have serrated edges.
Enjoy your bleeding anus infested with unnatural diseases.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am highly toxic also I have serrated edges.
> Enjoy your bleeding anus infested with unnatural diseases.




hurrduurr but i have a digestive system that doesnt make sense. My colon is all one size and it connects to my stomach without any sphincters. LOL u cant hurtz meee eye em invinzabul


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> hurrduurr but i have a digestive system that doesnt make sense. My colon is all one size and it connects to my stomach without any sphincters. LOL u cant hurtz meee eye em invinzabul



Screw your anaotmy, I'm a death knight.
I am Overpowered and I can give you AIDS just by shaking your hand. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Screw your anaotmy, I'm a death knight.
> I am Overpowered and I can give you AIDS just by shaking your hand. :V




this is not a bug chasing fetish thread. DERAILER ALLERT


----------



## triage (May 3, 2012)

DaedolonX said:


> I enjoy sounding from time to time...



why


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

That's a question I've asked myself on many a dark and lonely night. And always, it's been the same response. "Idunnolol".

I suppose it is, as other people have said, a powerplay thing. The idea of helplessness in someone else's hands can be quite fetishistic to some people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 3, 2012)

DaedolonX said:


> I enjoy sounding from time to time...



WTF is this supposed mean? Sounding what? like an idiot? Like a trumpet? Like a train? sounding WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Aldino (May 3, 2012)

OP, no offence but do you Really want a complete and serious answer for this? I feel like some things about furries are really best left feared and unexplained. I like my whats left of my sanity.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 3, 2012)

Aldino said:


> OP, no offence but do you Really want a complete and serious answer for this? I feel like some things about furries are really best left feared and unexplained. I like my whats left of my sanity.



I can't loose something I don't have to start with. :v


----------



## Lewi (May 3, 2012)

I think it's referring to making vore sounds...?


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> WTF is this supposed mean? Sounding what? like an idiot? Like a trumpet? Like a train? sounding WHAT?!?!?!



[nsfw?]


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

I'm not into the whole digestion thing. I'm only really aroused by the person's mouth.

I don't even think I could say I have vorarephilia. It's kind of just a mixture of macrophilia and my mouth/teeth fetish.


----------



## Lyxen (May 7, 2012)

Maybe it's the whole Idea of a fantasized death that I enjoy behind Vore. But I really only liked pictures that involved that not really any cock or anal vore, lmao.. But like I remember watching Jurassic Park when I was a kid and like got turned on when ever there was a graphic death, either someone being swallowed, torn to shreds and eaten or stomped to death and flattened, lol


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 7, 2012)

While I personally do not like vore or any of it's related forms, I have read two "normal vore" comics of which i can vaguely remember to be not particularly disturbing, but at the same time, not particularly pleasing. I have yet to stumble across any hard vore with stomach acids and pain of any sort, nor do i hope to run across such things. 

The loving context it is often strangely tied in with sort of lightens it up. And I'm certainly not one of those people who will flip their shit over something as stupid as someone liking vore. That said it's still not for me, and while i certainly do not have any lesser respect for those who like vore, you won't find me seeking it out.


----------



## BRN (May 7, 2012)

I think the first "real" vore I ever stumbled across was Deep Forest, written by a Quilava who much later became a friend of mine. It also remains one of the only stories to give me a _Cupcakes-_style feeling, and I have a healthy respect for the author's talents.

Go nuts, anybody trying to shock themselves into apathy, and follow my lead. 

And if you get through that warm-up round, here's the much stronger and harder resolution.


----------



## S.L.p (May 9, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> vut I don;t understand being swallowed up by someones asshole or pussy or even cock. (Yes, unfortunately I have seen furrs being swallowed by a cock x.x)
> 
> .



see now that just sound like fun to me. but i know where your geting at and yeah its werid, but if you can put your self im the right mind set it can be fun. but what can you do, plp will be like that till the day they die and do it with a smile.


----------



## triage (May 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> I think the first "real" vore I ever stumbled across was Deep Forest, written by a Quilava who much later became a friend of mine. It also remains one of the only stories to give me a _Cupcakes-_style feeling, and I have a healthy respect for the author's talents.
> 
> Go nuts, anybody trying to shock themselves into apathy, and follow my lead.
> 
> And if you get through that warm-up round, here's the much stronger and harder resolution.



i had a milotic in pokemon emerald

i was sad that i had lost the cartridge, not so much now.


----------



## glompbaton (May 11, 2012)

Let's say I wanted to eat a lizard. No reason just feel like it. So what I would do is probably soak it off and dunk it in a glass of water. Not biting it or chewing it up, I wouldn't want it to panic and bite my tongue or something right. Well maybe just a few nibbles. To see how it feels. Because its really a physical interest. Then swallow it down with a gulp and try not to feel sick as it swims itself to death over the next 5 minutes against the walls of my stomach. Do you think that's wrong? I mean, I like to masturbate to the thought of vore, let's be honest. I think maybe it would be worth it to just go through with my fascination and get it out of the way, after all, It is just a lizard...No No my friend, I don't think I share this fetish. I don't tweet about the sheer gratification I partake in from putting whatever living thing I can put in my mouth and swallow alive, because I Don't indulge in it. I mean if I did though...I probably wouldn't even be in this forum, I would be on some bizarre mailing list sending pictures of all the living things people can shove into their various orifices for the sake of a unique release. Yeah that's my thoughts on it. Pretty demented I'm sorry. BUT I've been around, and I've seen some things...and some stuff. I wouldn't reccommend it. The whole macro thing...pretty much IN THE SAME CATEGORY as This. Basically anything leaning towards animal abuse I don't think Any normal Sex Expert would approve of, and would probably in the least tell that person to get help.


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2012)

glompbaton said:


> It is just a lizard



>:[


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2012)

glompbaton said:


> Let's say I wanted to eat a lizard. No reason just feel like it. So what I would do is probably soak it off and dunk it in a glass of water. Not biting it or chewing it up, I wouldn't want it to panic and bite my tongue or something right. Well maybe just a few nibbles. To see how it feels. Because its really a physical interest. Then swallow it down with a gulp and try not to feel sick as it swims itself to death over the next 5 minutes against the walls of my stomach. Do you think that's wrong? I mean, I like to masturbate to the thought of vore, let's be honest. I think maybe it would be worth it to just go through with my fascination and get it out of the way, after all, It is just a lizard...No No my friend, I don't think I share this fetish. I don't tweet about the sheer gratification I partake in from putting whatever living thing I can put in my mouth and swallow alive, because I Don't indulge in it. I mean if I did though...I probably wouldn't even be in this forum, I would be on some bizarre mailing list sending pictures of all the living things people can shove into their various orifices for the sake of a unique release. Yeah that's my thoughts on it. Pretty demented I'm sorry. BUT I've been around, and I've seen some things...and some stuff. I wouldn't reccommend it. The whole macro thing...pretty much IN THE SAME CATEGORY as This. Basically anything leaning towards animal abuse I don't think Any normal Sex Expert would approve of, and would probably in the least tell that person to get help.



But then, quite a lot of people would make an appeal to ethics. They would say your "utilisation" of another creature for sexual pleasure or curiousity is tantamount to rape. Subjective attractiveness of rape among certain groups aside, there's certainly some moral questions that need to be asked about whether it's acceptable to bring about the death of a creature for temporary pleasure when harmless fantasy can do the same but with none of the consequences.

In a meta sense, it's then questionable about whether the action of swallowing a creature and the struggle is attractive, or whether the emotions of the creature ([causing] distress, [causing] death) are attractive. The moral considerations of practicing vore are equatable to the moral differences between pedophiliac fantasy and child molestation.


----------

